# FitzFIBER - Questions, Comments, and Tips



## blitzer (Sep 15, 2005)

:thumbs_up A big thank you goes out to all the ATers who have supported FitzFIBER over the past year. We've closed our 5 page thread on fiber optics in the classified section, and moved things over to the manufacturers section where they belong. Here's what we currently have for you:

*High Performance Fiber Optics For Bowhunters and Archers with Fiber Optic Sights

Diameters: 0.009", 0.019", 0.029", 0.039" and Custom Diameters and Lengths By Request.

Colors: Ruby Red, Red, Orange, Yellow, Green, Blue.

Accessories Made By Archers, For Archers: Including light brackets, protective tubing for fiber optics, extended fiber kits, and promotional items.

Shipping: Anywhere in the world.

And Coming Soon: OpenSource Archery (more details after the new year), Extended Fiber Kits at your local pro shops, and a few other products up our sleeve*

:star: Have a safe and happy holiday! :star:


----------



## southerngirl (Oct 2, 2005)

Thanks for a great product!


----------



## jaws (Dec 6, 2002)

Anyone looking to upgrade their fibers should really look at these. So many options to choose from to get your sight just right!!
Blitzer thanks for all the support and a great product!!!


----------



## chris g (Jun 18, 2006)

Just placed an order today.I hope they are as good as everyone says they are.:thumbs_up


----------



## Olink (Jan 10, 2003)

Question - I've tried several different brands of fiber and they all get brittle and break easily when it gets cold. (They break off right where they exit my Spott Hog pins .029 dia.) Does the Fitz fiber stay flexible in the cold? Has anyone had persistant breakage problems with Fitz?


----------



## Doc (Jun 10, 2003)

Olink said:


> Question - I've tried several different brands of fiber and they all get brittle and break easily when it gets cold. (They break off right where they exit my Spott Hog pins .029 dia.) Does the Fitz fiber stay flexible in the cold? Has anyone had persistant breakage problems with Fitz?


The fibers that get brittle and break have a high polystyrene content in them which makes them cheaper. Fitz Fibers are acrylic meaning they are more resistant to breakage, more flexible and hold up much better.


----------



## blitzer (Sep 15, 2005)

*Breakage*

Olink-

Check out our fiber info page for more info on break resistance and flexibility. FitzFIBERs have a useful temperature range well below what you could physically shoot at, and have been field tested by customers above the Arctic circle.

Doc is right about the material difference. Polystyrene fiber optics (which you can get from fiberopticproducts.com and others) become brittle with age, weather, and UV exposure.

FitzFIBERs are 100% acrylic, and are impervious to UV damage, do not become brittle with age or weathering, can be tied in knots and untied and still work just fine. If you have any other questions, post 'em up and I'll put in my 2¢


----------



## Olink (Jan 10, 2003)

Doc said:


> The fibers that get brittle and break have a high polystyrene content in them which makes them cheaper. Fitz Fibers are acrylic meaning they are more resistant to breakage, more flexible and hold up much better.


I've recently been using Nanoptics fiber which I'm fairly certain is acrylic. (It certainly isn't cheap fiber.) It still gets brittle and won't take much abuse when its cold.


----------



## blitzer (Sep 15, 2005)

Olink-

Nanoptics is our OEM, and they make most of their fibers out of acrylic, so material may not be the culprit. It sounds like your fibers might need a little protection. If you find that your fiber optics are breaking where they leave the pin housing, it may be worthwhile to protect that area of the sight from damage. We have a new type of protective tubing made from Teflon that can actually slide into the pin with the fiber. This should help keep them from breaking in the conditions you described. Here's the thread on AT that shows this:

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=415310&highlight=Doc+tubing


----------



## Bowtech11 (Mar 21, 2006)

*Fiber*

These are as good as they come, got mine in and after all my buddies got through getting some from me I will have to order more.


----------



## CWG (Nov 20, 2003)

Red dissapears first, no matter how bright, THATS why Japanese net fishers use red netting! Its the first color to vanish the deeper you go!
All my sites are re-done in green.
Awaiting more green now from flitz


----------



## intheXring22 (Jul 6, 2005)

I love the fibers. My favorite colors are green orange and ruby red. I have modified 2 sights with them. I wont have a sight with out them now. Great product.:thumbs_up


----------



## Olink (Jan 10, 2003)

Blitzer - I'm a little confused on the Teflon tubing. I have the Hunter-Hoggit with the .029 pins. If I were to go the Teflon tube route, do I have to get .019 fiber and .029 tubes or something else?????


----------



## intheXring22 (Jul 6, 2005)

How will you be doing the tubing? Seprate tubes for each fiber? All you do is rplace the fiber. If you have .29 pins you will need .29 fiber. It is possible to go to a .19 but it wont fit quite as snug. Then you put the expsed fibers in the tubing. Look at some of the examples on the site and you will se what you need to do. As for tubing. For .19 fibers .29 tubing will work.


----------



## Greg / MO (Nov 19, 2003)

I'm in the midst of buying my second Spot Hogg Hunter Hogg It, and I'll be upgrading this one with Fitz fibers just like I did my first one...


----------



## blitzer (Sep 15, 2005)

*Tubing*

We listed the tubing diameters on the website as the same as the fiber diameters so that people could easily match up their size fiber to the right size tubing.

The actual inner diameter of the tubing for the 0.029" fiber, however, is actually about 0.031". This leaves just enough wiggle room to get the fiber to slide through. You'll see after you put it in your cart that it should say: Tubing For Fiber Size: 0.029".


----------



## blitzer (Sep 15, 2005)

*0.010" Fiber Optics*

We've had a few questions about this, so I thought I'd put this out there:

For those of you shooting the new 0.010" size pins, the 0.009" FitzFIBER is designed to fit in them perfectly.

The reason we don't list the fibers as 0.010" diameter is because they are engineered with a 0.001" tolerance so that even at the upper range of the tolerance, they will still fit in 0.010" pins.


----------



## goosie119 (Feb 27, 2006)

*Hoyt Vectrix Mod*

i recently replaced my .019 with .009 ld in red/green. on my setup the red is brighter in low light conditions than the green is. besides not needing a light anymore, i was very surprised at how dull my old pins were in daylight. these new fibers just glow and are great. i'll try attaching some pics of my mod on my hoyt vectrix. off to the woods to get a doe. later, goosie.


----------



## chris g (Jun 18, 2006)

Received my fibers today and installed them on my hogg it.What a great product. I would reccomend the to anyone looking to upgrade.Thanks again


----------



## CWG (Nov 20, 2003)

Fiber arrived, really really easy to replace the fiber optics that were in my sight. Really easy. I was hesitant as the originals snapped off...twice when I was messing around with them. A new sight, not some old thing. Side by side, the fibers from the RT 9100 were literally half the brightness.
Nothing professional, just hold the ends up in a dimly lit room and loot at the ends. 
Crazy bright fibers, went in nice and easy, what a huge improvement for under ten bucks.


----------



## shootsadiamond (Apr 1, 2006)

*pricing*

Great product! I set my CJ up and it was 100 times better. I am considering having you do my new SH, I am just not detailed enought to make it look perfect. Is the pricing for your modification per pin?
thanks and Merry Christmas


----------



## CWG (Nov 20, 2003)

So, what do we clean the fibers with?????
I was caught in the rain and the tube I have the fibers housed in was filled with water, now dry, but you can see the filth inside the tube, can I flush it with denatured alchohol?
CWG


----------



## CarpCommander (Feb 5, 2003)

I think the .010" with a Teflon tube is the shizznit. Once people see it and it really gets 'out there' I think it will be more popular than most of the other sizes.

I did this back in November to my sight. I've been hunting with it ever since, with ZERO isuues!

Fitz .009" fibers and some of my Teflon tubing:


----------



## blitzer (Sep 15, 2005)

*Cwg*

To clean the fibers, denatured alcohol should work, but try testing it on a spare piece of fiber first to make sure it doesn't affect the dye. I don't think it will be a problem, but better safe than sorry.


----------



## Olink (Jan 10, 2003)

blitzer said:


> We listed the tubing diameters on the website as the same as the fiber diameters so that people could easily match up their size fiber to the right size tubing.
> 
> The actual inner diameter of the tubing for the 0.029" fiber, however, is actually about 0.031". This leaves just enough wiggle room to get the fiber to slide through. You'll see after you put it in your cart that it should say: Tubing For Fiber Size: 0.029".


If the ID is .031" then obviously the OD is a bit larger. Therefore, will the ".029" teflon tube still be able to be threaded thru the .029 Spot Hogg pin turrets like the above picture shows? My bare .029 fiber has a little 'wiggle' room in the pin, but it doesn't seem like it has THAT much...

Sorry if I seem a little dense, but I just want to make sure I order the right size....


----------



## CarpCommander (Feb 5, 2003)

Olink,

Actually the turrets are all the same size for the Spot Hogg sights. The PIN is what is different. 

The only size of Teflon that will fit through the turrets currently is the .010" size. I BELIEVE I was the first to try this, back in November. 

I actually had my .010" pins before they were supposed to be available. I ordered the Teflon, and on accident discovered it JUST fit inside the turrets.

The Teflon for the .029" would butt up against the turret, but not go through it as shown in my pic above. Here's another pic of the turret/pin assembly I posted awhile back if this doesn't make sense:


----------



## Olink (Jan 10, 2003)

LookMa-NoHands! said:


> Olink,
> 
> Actually the turrets are all the same size for the Spot Hogg sights. The PIN is what is different.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the response, but now I am as confused as ever because your answer seems to conflict with another answer I received earlier.

So, I will ask my question another way.

My Spot Hogg sight has the .029 pins. What size teflon tube and what size fiber will I need to rig up my .029 pins like the above pics?


----------



## CarpCommander (Feb 5, 2003)

If you are referring to the way the tube goes THROUGH the turret all the way up to the hole in the pin, the answer is it won't. The .029" size that is-it will not fit INTO the holes in the turret or the pin if it has a Teflon tube around it.

I'm not sure how to make it any clearer. The hole in the turrets are ALL the same size, regardles of what size pins you shoot. They all have ABOUT a .030"
INSIDE diameter hole going through them. Which will alow the .010" size Teflon tube (which also has ABOUT a .030" OUTSIDE diameter) to just barely squeeze through it.

Does that make sense?

If you shoot a .029" size pin and fiber, and have any kind of tubing around it, you will NOT be able to rig it like in my pictures. The .029" size w/tubing will be WAY to big to fit THROUGH the turret. It will butt up against the end of the turret. 

This, in my experience, was a weak spot for the fiber. It seemed to get kinked and eventually break there. Thus the reason I was so stoked about getting the .010" fiber AND Teflon covering through the turrets.


----------



## KDS (Oct 11, 2005)

Great product and a huge size range!


----------



## Olink (Jan 10, 2003)

LookMa - thanks for the reply - everything you say makes sense and is EXACTLY what I suspected. The problem was that I received some contradictory info earlier in the thread. You are right on the mark about the fibers breaking at the end of the turret, that the problem I'm having. Every darn fiber I've ever put on my Spot Hogg has broken there.

Your answer does raise other questions. How do the .010 fibers work for hunting situations? Do they still show up fairly well in low light? Has anyone with aging eyes tried the .010 fibers?


----------



## CarpCommander (Feb 5, 2003)

I've posted this pic in a few other threads as well. It's taken from my stand, with no flash, no outside light, and no light on the sight. Just extended fibers. .010" size.

I have lit pins before and after legal light, and before and after there is enough light to identify what is even under me. These are BRIGHT. If you can't see these, you probably shouldn't be driving a car. If you can't see these, you probably can't see well enough to navigate through the woods to even find your stand-in other words, unless you are legally blind, you WILL see these. They are actually brighter than my old .019" fibers. :mg:


----------



## Jose Boudreaux (Oct 18, 2003)

Sitting in my stand this evening and sun had gone down behind the trees......I look around and it is getting dark cause I am in a thicket....then I look at my fitz fibers...nevermind...I got plenty time to hunt


----------



## gator (Aug 11, 2003)

I am either gonna send my Toxonics in, or get an Extreme Recon and send in to have this done. I saw a Spott Gog this weekend, had .019 pins, and it was BRIGHTER than my .029 on my Tox, and the pins looked to be the same size. DEFINATELY getting these done!!


----------



## ultraelite37 (Nov 14, 2006)

how much do they cost, and what's a good color to not disappear while at long ranges?


----------



## MoNofletch (Jul 28, 2003)

I put them on my TR Summit...they are AWESOME!!!


----------



## nater3 (Jul 3, 2005)

I was wondering if the shipping is still free? On the original post on AT earlier this year, shipping was free. However, when I went to order from the Fitz website, it shows that shipping is around $5. 
Nate


----------



## blitzer (Sep 15, 2005)

Nate3: Shipping is now $4.99 - free shipping unfortunately had to be discontinued because orders were untrackable by this method, and too many got lost. 

Ultraelite: Pricing for the fibers is available online at fitzfiber.com, and the best colors, brightness-wise, are green and ruby red and yellow, orange and red are a close second, followed by blue. This is all subjective, of course, since whether or not the colors "disappear" is determined more by the background you're shooting against than the brightness of the colors (ie. yellow fibers + yellow target ring = worthless)


----------



## Bow Walker (Aug 28, 2004)

I have 2 sights as well - Trophy Ridge Guide Matrix and a Spot Hogg Real Deal.

I will not put any other threads in these sights or any other sights that I buy in the future! No ifs, ands, or buts!


----------



## shootsadiamond (Apr 1, 2006)

*spott hog ?*

Is the pricing for sending in your sight per pin or for all pins?
Can you put tubing in the turrett like lookma did?
Do you have a picture of the custom bracket on a sight? did not see this on the site.
thanks



shootsadiamond said:


> Great product! I set my CJ up and it was 100 times better. I am considering having you do my new SH, I am just not detailed enought to make it look perfect. Is the pricing for your modification per pin?
> thanks and Merry Christmas


----------



## Dead Center (Dec 24, 2006)

Ordered mine today. Can't wait to see them.


----------



## Scottie (Oct 29, 2004)

blitzer said:


> We've had a few questions about this, so I thought I'd put this out there:
> 
> For those of you shooting the new 0.010" size pins, the 0.009" FitzFIBER is designed to fit in them perfectly.
> 
> The reason we don't list the fibers as 0.010" diameter is because they are engineered with a 0.001" tolerance so that even at the upper range of the tolerance, they will still fit in 0.010" pins.



I have the extended .009 on my Sword Accur-site and they incrdible. 
I also have them in my classid scope for 3D.
*I NEED .009" IN BLUE PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## nater3 (Jul 3, 2005)

I received my order yesterday and redid the fibers on my RT900 alternating green and ruby red 0.019. It looks great is is definitely brighter. The only thing I wasn't happy with was the protective tubing that I bought. It is way too thick to fit into the tube slot on the Extreme RT900. Just kind of stinks to have wasted the money on a piece of plastic that I have no use for when I could have put it towards more fiber. 
Nate


----------



## davidhelmly (Feb 28, 2005)

I placed and order this week for some.009 and .019. I can't wait to try them out. It looks like awesome stuff.:thumbs_up


----------



## blitzer (Sep 15, 2005)

*Questions*

Scottie: 009 in Blue will be available in about 10 days or so.

Nater: Which tubing did you end up getting? The Teflon tubing has a much smaller O.D. than the Tygon tubing. If you have the Tygon, send it back and I'll shoot some Teflon your way at no charge. We're also going to post up more dimensions for the tubing to take the guess work out of it.


----------



## Scottie (Oct 29, 2004)

blitzer said:


> Scottie: 009 in Blue will be available in about 10 days or so.


Awesome!


----------



## nater3 (Jul 3, 2005)

Fitz,
Thanks for that. I will get it put into the mail tomorrow. Do you want me to put a note with it or anything? 
Nate


----------



## Dead Center (Dec 24, 2006)

I got my fibers the other day, I love them. I should not have ordered the blue , that color just doesn't work for me.

EXCELLENT FIBERS

Thanks


----------



## tmoran (Dec 9, 2003)

I have an RT900 with .019 pins. Ordered and upon trying to replace I'm finding too much room or slop in the pin itself. Any solution for this?


----------



## blitzer (Sep 15, 2005)

Nate: Include a note with your name and what you need replaced, along with your return address, and that'll do it.

tmoran: Not sure what you mean by slop, but if you mean that the fiber is too loose in the pin, you may actually have 0.029 pins, or your 0.019 pins were manufactured a little bigger than usual. If your pins are moving around, you may want to try completely removing them, and then resetting each one individually and making sure that it is firmly seated before setting it in place.


----------



## marforme (May 30, 2006)

Got mine in a couple days ago and installed them in my Hogg-it Hunter. They are .009 and very bright and easy to install. I could not believe how flexible they are. Great product.


----------



## eugene1e® (Sep 24, 2005)

I ordered two peices of 019 1 was 019 LD and the other was 019 SD they both came in the same pack How can I tell the diffrence in the two thanks


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

*Only thing I don't like is -*

.09 colors- Need more colors !!! Blue, Orange, ect......

Other than that, it's Good 2 Go !! :wink:


----------



## Scottie (Oct 29, 2004)

mdewitt71 said:


> .09 colors- Need more colors !!! Blue, Orange, ect......
> 
> :wink:


Fitz said .009 blue will be available end of the month!!!


----------



## blitzer (Sep 15, 2005)

Eugene: If they are the same colors, just check which one is brighter. That will be the LD. Also, SD tends to be very very smooth, whereas LD sometimes will have a rough feel to it.


----------



## wookie (Oct 11, 2002)

I had an issue with an order from Fitz Fiber and I am thrilled to say that Fitz took care of me way beyond what was required. Not only did he offer me an apology, but he refunded my payment. All this without being asked. Fitz Fiber is first rate and has gained a customer for life!


----------



## blitzer (Sep 15, 2005)

*Updated Website*

Not too much to announce, but we do have a new photo gallery with some updated pictures sent in by our customers, along with some new trophies. If you like what you see, and have some photos to contribute, send them to one of our contact emails, and we'll get them up on the website.

Oh, and Blue 0.009" LD fiber will be available at the end of the month...


----------



## gator (Aug 11, 2003)

I am trying to order some fiber for my Extreme RT900, but I don't need 39" of the stuff, is there any way to order shorter lengths??

Thanks


----------



## blitzer (Sep 15, 2005)

Gator: PM me and we'll sort something out for you.

We will be offering short length packages starting around Feb 1, first in LD, then in SD, so keep posted.


----------



## gator (Aug 11, 2003)

*Dadgummit!!!!!!*

I went ahead and ordered up the longer lengths yesterday, at least this way, if I ever break a fiber, I'll have extras. Thanks though!!!!


----------



## elmoore (Jul 13, 2006)

I just sent my sight to them today to have the LD fibers instaled.


----------



## blitzer (Sep 15, 2005)

*LD Blue 0.009"*

LD Blue 0.009" Fiber Optics are Now Available, individually, or in multipacks. Also, our Fiber Info section has been updated to include OD and ID information on our protective tubing.:darkbeer:


----------



## McDawg (Feb 22, 2005)

I installed the LD on my SpotHogg and the first cold (15 degrees) 3D shoot two out of four fibers broke. I think is was from the vibration of the shot. I had them in the teflon tubes up to the turret. Two weeks later the same thing. The colors and brightness are great but if I buy anymore it will be the SD.


----------



## kraiza (Jan 13, 2006)

.019 Green are the best for me... :wink:


----------



## drenalinejunkie (Jan 31, 2007)

anyone shooting a .019 spot hogg know if the LD or SD fibers are better in this sight? obviously the need to route longer fibers is an issue, but are the short fibers as outperforming over OEMs?


----------



## Bow Walker (Aug 28, 2004)

Even if you just repace the manufacturer's threads with Fitz's - not any longer than what's there - you wil notice the improvement.

Having said that, I still recommend that you use the LD's and wrap the site.


----------



## CraigK (Oct 21, 2006)

I got some Fitz fibers to replace some broken ones on my trophy ridge sight and they are brighter than the ones that come with it.

Plus the service is excellent.


----------



## nockdup (Apr 5, 2006)

*The Cold Issue...*



Olink said:


> Question - I've tried several different brands of fiber and they all get brittle and break easily when it gets cold. (They break off right where they exit my Spott Hog pins .029 dia.) Does the Fitz fiber stay flexible in the cold? Has anyone had persistant breakage problems with Fitz?


When I equiped 3 seperate sights with the Fitz... I was amazed , and still am except for the fact that while hunting muleys in November/December in north central Washington State again this past season, almost every day out I had to repair / replace at least one pin or more . Thinking that I may be brushing the pins on the sage brush:embara: , I payed special attention, but I came to the conclusion that it was the cold.... after shooting in camp. Thats where I found just how brittle they are in the cold. Glad that there was enough to make the repairs in the field tho!


----------



## scottland (Oct 29, 2004)

I love my fitz fiber! Best $20 I have ever spent.




























FYI, I took the sight light off  No need for it anymore!


----------



## blitzer (Sep 15, 2005)

*FitzFIBER Forum*

FitzFIBER is proud to announce the opening of the FitzFIBER Forum!

You can use this forum to exchange ideas with other archers about new ways to improve your sight - and your shooting experience. If you want to know how to get the most out of your fiber optic sight, this is the place for you. We hope this will provide an easy way to share your thoughts and know-how. As always, thanks for your business over the past year, and if there's anything we can be doing better, please let us know. :darkbeer:


----------



## Randallcblitz (Feb 12, 2006)

Check these out there ahsome. thanks FitzFiber


----------



## GTSHOOTER (Dec 28, 2005)

got my sight back today looks awesome, really bright, and cant wait to shoot it hopefully monday or tuesday 


thanks


----------



## Bow Walker (Aug 28, 2004)

*Sign Up!!*



blitzer said:


> FitzFIBER is proud to announce the opening of the FitzFIBER Forum!
> 
> You can use this forum to exchange ideas with other archers about new ways to improve your sight - and your shooting experience. If you want to know how to get the most out of your fiber optic sight, this is the place for you. We hope this will provide an easy way to share your thoughts and know-how. As always, thanks for your business over the past year, and if there's anything we can be doing better, please let us know. :darkbeer:


All questions can be answered - most likely faster - over at the 'official bitzer site'

Let's load it up with members1


----------



## dahmer (Jan 16, 2005)

*.019 blue, good or bad?*

To someone that asked why red disappears first is because of it's position in the color spectrum, the wavelength of red is longer than the green, orange, and yellow. I thought about ordering some blue along with the green and yellow. Anybody had any experience with the .019 blue? Good or bad? I tried some blue before from another supplier and it almost disappeared. Going to order some of the Fitz, looks superbright in everyone's pics.


----------



## scottland (Oct 29, 2004)

the .019 blue if really bright on my sight(pics above). It stays lit really well in natural light. Indoors though, it turns kind of clear, not sure why.

But for hunting purposes, it is awesome. It stays very bright past the point when you can see what you are shooting at. :wink:


----------



## dahmer (Jan 16, 2005)

Thanks Scottland


----------



## Buckbadger (Jan 29, 2007)

Thought I would bring this to the top, now that my mod. is complete, where I can now vote on my favorite colors.

Before my mod. I viewed this thread as which fibers to get and purchased a five pack. I figured green was the obvious choice with all the votes, so I got green, ruby red yellow, orange and blue.

All the fibers were great, but decided on two green, two orange and one yellow, those were my three picks for the poll also.

To my surprise I really like the green, and thought this was an obvious top choice, but the more I look at my mod., I like orange the best followed by yellow, then green. I'am know debating as to change it to three orange, two yellow, but no green.

I know green got many votes, but does anyone else agree with the orange and yellow over the green? Or could it vary with different mods., as what actually seems the brightest?


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Got my .009 Fitz fibers today, very awesome by what minimum light they glow.
But now I have a problem, the pins from my Dead Nuts Pro are to big for the .009 fibers ( wrong measured ). Can anybody give a advice where I can buy smaller pins for my sight ?
Or is it possible to fix the .009 fibers in a hole from a .019 pin ?


----------



## goosie119 (Feb 27, 2006)

i lucked out when i did my mod, my .009 fit into my .019 turrets. you've got a couple of options. you can order new pins. i believe in the old thread he said you could use something like rubber cement to hold them in place in your turret. later, goosie.


----------



## Buckbadger (Jan 29, 2007)

caracal said:


> Got my .009 Fitz fibers today, very awesome by what minimum light they glow.
> But now I have a problem, the pins from my Dead Nuts Pro are to big for the .009 fibers ( wrong measured ). Can anybody give a advice where I can buy smaller pins for my sight ?
> Or is it possible to fix the .009 fibers in a hole from a .019 pin ?


If you haven't used or damaged the fibers, why not send them back in exchange for .019 fibers that will fit your pins?

If not it's either buy new pins or rubber cement them as already suggested.


----------



## revwilder (Apr 11, 2005)

*Which Size?*

My HTM Ultimate Hunter sight takes .040 size fiber, and I could use the .029 fiber, but if I tried to use the .009 with the teflon tubing the outside diameter is .042. Could I stuff it into the tips of my pins? or would that work?

Thanks


----------



## blitzer (Sep 15, 2005)

009 teflon tubing has an OD of 0.032, so it will fit. I've never tried this, so you would definitely be the first. If you get this to work, post up a pic for posterity :darkbeer: 

For faster replies to all your fiber questions, register here :wink:


----------



## Buckbadger (Jan 29, 2007)

revwilder said:


> My HTM Ultimate Hunter sight takes .040 size fiber, and I could use the .029 fiber, but if I tried to use the .009 with the teflon tubing the outside diameter is .042. Could I stuff it into the tips of my pins? or would that work?
> 
> Thanks



I basically asked the same question before my mod., but couldn't find anyone that tried it. I was thinking the same as running the .032 teflon tubes clear to the pin head of my .032 pins and using the .009 fiber.

The only thing I questioned, was after mushrooming the .009 fiber, how much of the teflon tube O.D. would be visible, and if this would be a problem with your sight picture?

In other words the fiber is .009 and might mushroom out to .015, but that would still leave about .007-.008 of teflon tube visible around the pin.

I'am curious as to see how it works, good luck, post a pic.


----------



## nater3 (Jul 3, 2005)

When are the short fiber packages going to be available? I thought they were going to be available Feb. 1?


----------



## blitzer (Sep 15, 2005)

Everything seems to move a little slower in the winter - we're still working on getting them together, nater. shouldn't be too much longer :darkbeer:


----------



## Bow Walker (Aug 28, 2004)

*Customer Service...*

Just so that everyone knows - Fitz Collings and Fitzfiber have an unparalled product here. Do yourself a favor and put a set on your sight(s).

As for customer service......there is no one in his class!:thumbs_up :wav:


----------



## Archer 117 (Dec 5, 2006)

I am having trouble accessing the fitz fiber web page to view the installation tips page. Can someone post a link that works?


----------



## Archer 117 (Dec 5, 2006)

nevermind I got it to work!!


----------



## Kenny Borel (Nov 27, 2002)

/\/\/\


----------



## wvgreen3d (Aug 5, 2006)

*great product*

ordered mine and they were at my door in 3 days....super fast and super helpfull....i will be ordering more soon!!!
Thanks


----------



## wvgreen3d (Aug 5, 2006)

*fitz spott hoggs*

this is the fitz forums...i posted my pics here...chek them out!

http://www.fitzfiber.com/forum/showthread.php?t=35


----------



## blitzer (Sep 15, 2005)

Thanks for posting your pics up - the more the better. We've got about 80 more gigs of bandwidth per month to fill up on our forum, so let's see 'em! :wink:


----------



## D45 (May 22, 2006)

For each color purchased, how many inches/feet is each length?


----------



## blitzer (Sep 15, 2005)

1 meter = 39"

unless you order the Ultimate LD 5Pack, in which case all fibers are 1 foot = 12"


----------



## loc (Dec 20, 2006)

Was the question every answered? Will the teflon tubing in .010 size fit in the .029 spot hogg pins up to the end of the pin, thus able to run .009 fiber all the way to the end for protection?


----------



## blitzer (Sep 15, 2005)

0.010" tubing will fit into pins as small as 0.019" with no problem.

-Fitz


----------



## loc (Dec 20, 2006)

blitzer, what is the largest inside diameter tubing that will fit all the way into the pins for .029 spot hogg pins.

I like the added protection of the tubing into the pins..i have .029 pins currently so i want the tubing to fit tight in the .029 pins


----------



## blitzer (Sep 15, 2005)

I would imagine that 0.019" tubing would fit inside 0.029" pins, but I have not verified this.


----------



## D45 (May 22, 2006)

I need one length in .029" and three lengths in .019"

Can you explain to me which is better, the LD or the SD?

I am going to run extended fibers back and around my Hunter Hogg It sight. The fibers will be about 16"-18" long, overall.

I believe I need to order the LD, but wanted to make sure.


----------



## blitzer (Sep 15, 2005)

LD will be best for your set-up. Go to: http://www.fitzfiber.com/fiberinfo.htm for a complete description and comparison of each fiber type.


----------



## dahmer (Jan 16, 2005)

Blitzer, I have an Extreme 900 and the fibers will be approximately 6" long. Which should I order LD or SD? Thanks. Mark.


----------



## blitzer (Sep 15, 2005)

Check out the link in the post above. Doesn't matter what kind of sight you have, just follow the length requirements. :darkbeer:


----------



## D45 (May 22, 2006)

Thanks for the info.

I am placing my online order right now for 4 lengths of LD.

I currently have Fitz Fibers on my Hunter Hogg It, but they are short. I bought the sight used and the fibers were about 7" long. The pins are currently bright, but the fibers have seen better days and are damaged in some spots from abuse. 

I found a real trick way to route the fibers onto of the top of the sight and around to the bottom side of the sight. The mounting system is also very solid and secure. I will get pics posted on here when the new fibers are installed.

I am also using Fitz's Spot Hogg Sight Light Bracket with Tru Glo XTreme Rheostat light. I love the bracket.

THANKS FOR A GREAT PRODUCT!


----------



## D45 (May 22, 2006)

When I am placing an order for the protective tubing, do I just adjust the quantity number to "2" for 2 feet (and it will come in one single 2' long piece)?

Also, explain which is better and why...the teflon or tygon?


----------



## blitzer (Sep 15, 2005)

The tubing will come in one continuous length, and the Teflon is smaller and lighter weight than the Tygon. You can also check out our forum at http://www.fitzfiber.com/forum for answers to this and other frequently asked questions:wink:


----------



## D45 (May 22, 2006)

Thanks for the info. 

I just place an order for a section of .029" fiber in green, one section (each) of .019" fiber in orange, yellow, and ruby red.....and of course 2' of .029" teflon tubing, 6' of .019" teflon tubing.

I tried to use my credit card, but paypal would not take it........oh well. I sent you an e-check and will just have to deal with the delay of having the check clear.


----------



## blitzer (Sep 15, 2005)

Thanks for the business! Credit cards usually aren't accepted because the billing address doesn't match the address your credit card statement goes to, so be sure to double check this when placing an order.


----------



## blitzer (Sep 15, 2005)

*New Products at FitzFIBER*

The Ultimate LD™ 5Pack contains everything you need to install the best and brightest fiber optics in the world on your sight, no matter what manufacturer you have. Choose Five FitzFIBERs - in any diameter and color we offer - and we'll wrap each 12" length individually in Teflon protective tubing and include three zipties to keep everything tied down.










All of our Ultimate LD™ Packs come fully packaged and ready for retail sale for any of you dealers and pro-shop owners out there who are interested. :wink: 

An Ultimate SD™ Pack will be available in mid-April. Call or email [email protected] for more information or visit our updated store online at http://www.fitzfiber.com/store :darkbeer:


----------



## blitzer (Sep 15, 2005)

*Ms. Lucky's 3D Shoot*

Almost forgot to mention - if anyone is heading to Ms. Lucky's CD shoot in Louisville this weekend, we've got three of these Ultimate LD™ 5Packs (with free shipping) up for grabs. Good luck :wink:


----------



## blitzer (Sep 15, 2005)

*FitzFIBER® Ultimate SD™ 5Pack Now Available*

We're happy to announce the arrival of the newest FitzFIBER® product: The Ultimate SD™ 5Pack! This product allows you to mix and match SD™ fiber optics in any color or diameter.










Each 5Pack comes with 5 fiber optics of your choice, in 3" lengths for easy installation on any sight. The fiber optics are stored straight and uncurved, so they make ideal replacement fiber optics for you single-pin shooters as well.

Plus, the Ultimate SD™ 5Pack comes in an easy-to-display clear hanging tube, making it an ideal point-of-sale display product for you pro-shop owners and archery dealers. For dealer information, PM me or give us a call.

Check it out at http://www.fitzfiber.com in our featured products section, and don't forget our Ultimate LD™ 5Pack is also available :thumbs_up


----------



## blitzer (Sep 15, 2005)

*Advertising on FitzFIBER.com*

Almost forgot to mention  :

If you're already a sponsor of www.archerytalk.com, you can become a FitzFIBER.com sponsor at a huge savings. From now until June 1st, we're offering 25% off any one of our advertising programs! Just enter this code when you check out to receive your discount:

*96f774d7d5*

Click here to learn more about this offer and take advantage of the 10,000 hits FitzFIBER.com receives each day from archers around the world!


----------



## blitzer (Sep 15, 2005)

*Sale on Ultimate SD 5Pack*

The FitzFIBER® Ultimate SD™ 5Pack is on sale! $4.99 gets you FIVE SD™ fiber optics, in any colors and diameters you can think of, from now until July 4th!


----------



## Punch B4 Lunch (Jun 3, 2007)

i like orange as my third color, looks almost red and transmits light a hair longer than red .


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Amazing brightness*

Just sent my spot hogg in for new fibor from fitz.

Works great in my scope housing


----------



## Luckybuck1 (Jan 15, 2005)

*Question*

Can these fibers be wrapped in a housing unit for add protection? I have an impact single pin sight. It has a .03" pin dia and I would like to switch it to a .019. Unfortunaletly Impact doesn't make thier sight what small. Any idea if that would work or not? Thanks.


----------



## blitzer (Sep 15, 2005)

It should work. I generally advise that the smallest decrease in fiber optic size should be about 0.010". So, if you have 0.029 (or 0.030) fibers now, the smallest you'd be able to put in is 0.019". If you need a slightly snugger fit, try a drop of rubber cement or acrylic sealant.

-Fitz


----------



## Wile_E_Coyote (Jan 22, 2006)

*7-Pin Sight Light Bracket*

I have a question, if I may, Blitzer. I'm looking for a 7-pin light bracket, but they aren't listed on the website anymore. Are they still available?

Thanks!

WEC


----------



## blitzer (Sep 15, 2005)

Check with Bill Ernst at the Archery Shop. He still makes the 7 pin models. 419-628-2174.

-Fitz


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Here my spot Hogg*

Fitz fiber installed. .10


----------



## blitzer (Sep 15, 2005)

Lookin' good :wink:


----------



## Luckybuck1 (Jan 15, 2005)

Blitzer,

When I place an order and I want 1 pc 3' long would I just place a 1 in the quanity space? Thanks.


----------



## blitzer (Sep 15, 2005)

Yep - all fibers are sold in meter lengths (39", a little over 3 feet), so whatever number you put in the quantity box will be the number of meters of fiber you want to order (for example, a "3" in the quantity box is 3 meters, or about 10 feet).


----------



## pastorbmp (Mar 9, 2004)

*Beware: What a mess I have gotten into with FitzFiber*

I sent my Copper John sight to Fitz Fiber on June 19. I have tracking info that says it arrived on June 21. 

-2 weeks went by - no sight - e-mailed him, he said he sent it out that day (July 2).

- Another week went by - no sight. e-mailed Fitz again. Responded by saying that "OOPS, I had you confused with another Bret" (what are the chances of that?). Said he would ship it that day (7-12). Said that he only received my sight on 7-5-07 and that since he advertises a one week turnaround, he was right on time. I e-mailed him back and gave him tracking info that proved he got it on June 21. He never responded.

- 6 days have gone by - still no sight - total of 28 days in Fitz possession. I have sent at least 3-4 e-mails since 7-12 and have called and left 2-3 phone messages and I have received no response from him yet. 

This is almost a month of not getting to practice. I guess I am out a $100+ sight. Now I'll have to contact my credit card company and try to get my $40 for having new fiber put on. 

This has been one of the worst purchase experiences I have ever had.


----------



## CarpCommander (Feb 5, 2003)

What happened to the post that I was notified of being posted on here? 

I got an e-mail that included the post....was it deleted? Just wundering here........


----------



## pastorbmp (Mar 9, 2004)

*its here*

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=526156&goto=newpost


----------

